# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Cyprinids >  What does Mosquito Rasboras eat?

## isaycheeze

I need help on feeding them. I've tried flakes, baby food, algae wafers and dried dafnia, but they are not eating any of them.

So far, i only seem them feeding on small planaria off my tank, but there are not that many planaria lurking around.I need additional feeds for them.

Any idea whether they feed on tubifex or blood worm? I read on AQ that one of them had tubifex coming out from their gills as it was too big for them.  :Exasperated:

----------


## magpie

Try tetramin baby food pellet type.

----------


## isaycheeze

I tried it, they are not eating either. They spit it out after tasting it. Unlike planaria, they will not spit it out at all.

----------


## magpie

Healthy fish should be eating.

----------


## isaycheeze

They looks healthy and swimming normally, and will eat planaria everytime i use the syringe to suck one off some dark spot in my tank and put in front of them. I guess i will have to starve them and feed with the baby food again.

----------


## stormhawk

Boraras in general, do not take to flake or other dry foods. They prefer live foods like Moina, Daphnia, BBS etc, or in your case, the tiny worms. It is not easy to train them to eat other types of foods. You can try microworm though, but for that you need to culture them yourself, or use grindal worms. Tubifex is usually too long for them. Have you seen how long some of these tubifex are? They are usually much longer than the Boraras itself. Live bloodworm or frozen bloodworm can be too big for the Boraras to swallow whole.

----------


## isaycheeze

Thanks for the insight to feeding them!  :Surprised:  I hope they will start to eat the baby food, because i had done a water change and the planarias are gone now. They are very picky and does not take any dried food at all. I am thinking of grounding up the dried daphnia to powder form and try it.

----------


## stormhawk

You can probably try freeze dried Daphnia/Cyclops.

----------


## mincedmeat

Going to hijack this thread  :Wink: 

Would crushing pellet and flakes into tiny pieces help? I tried with my galaxies and they seem like they are eating them without spitting, well at least for those couple that I have seen.

----------


## stormhawk

My Galaxy feed directly on Hikari Carnivore Pellets, but I've seen them eating Borneowild Size S pellets before. You can try the crushing method with the pellets and flakes. The ones in my tank just bite off small bits from the carnivore pellets.

----------


## mincedmeat

It seems like the carnivore pellets is very popular with the fishes aye? 

Well, I can't possibly throw in the pellets as they are because the galaxies will be out-competed for food by the other fishes so what I do is: crushed flakes -> crushed micro pellets ->micro pellets -> carnivore pellets broken in 3-4 pieces. All of these are scattered round the tank, and the good thing about the internal filter (without the rain bar) is that it brings the food across the entire tank and there's practically food everywhere! So much for a Singaporean fish huh!  :Razz:

----------


## stormhawk

If it's not a buffet it's not Singaporean.  :Laughing: 

The fish are attracted to the "stink" of the Carnivore Pellets. Same way they are attracted to Sera O-Nip. I tried to feed my fish today with Hikari Micro Wafers, they didn't even touch it.

----------


## gadget818

Where can I buy this fish?

----------


## hyun007

I crushed Tetra Bits Complete for them.

----------


## isaycheeze

It can be bought at 328, 618, wuhu, nanyang seaview.

I have managed to train them to feed on tetramin baby powder.

----------


## gadget818

they don't eat tubi worm  :Sad:

----------


## stormhawk

Tubifex worms are too big for their mouths to swallow. They are not capable of fully ingesting adult tubifex worms because of the length and size.. some worms are much longer than these fish. Only B. maculatus has little problems with tubifex worms. The other species are smaller and thus may only take young tubifex, which are smaller.

You have to rely on BBS, Moina or microworms/vinegar eels if you have those.

----------


## isaycheeze

They eat planaria thought.. haha.. but its not a nice idea to have them just to keep check on planaria .. just train them on tetramin baby food.. takes about 4-5days for mine to start feeding on it.

----------


## sateman

I coaxed my rasboras into eating by feeding them live baby brine shrimp. You can see many online tutorial on how to start a hatchery. Very cheap source of live food. Once they start eating, about 2 days later, I tried giving soaked algae wafers. The wafer will somewhat disintegrate when soaked and become more manageble. Just dont overfeed.

----------


## beetroot

i have always been feeding my boraras with "Sera Vipagran Baby". no issue of not eating and they seem excited at feeding time. bottle looks like this, you may want to give it a try? don't overfeed though...

http://www.sera.de/us/pages/products...gran-baby.html

my galaxy ate them too.

----------


## saddyboi

i feed them hikari guppy food from day 1

----------

